# Will you admit it to liking Burton



## rich hand (Mar 21, 2011)

Burton sell more boards than anyone but people don't often admit that Burton is their fav brand. Why is this? 

Why don't these same people buy something else for a change?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

people dont dislike burton products. They dislike the outrageous price tag that burton products carry.

Burton is the leading seller because they are the first company that new riders learn about. Its pretty much that simple.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Burton deserves respect because they have the history and experience that nobody can deny. Last I heard Jake took the company back under his watch. So I'd expect the soul to return.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I only dislike their cheap, bargain products. Their higher end stuff is actually pretty nice. AK clothing for example. Huge markup, but great product. When every rental is burton, they usually get first crack at new riders looking to purchase.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

rich hand said:


> Burton sell more boards than anyone but people don't often admit that Burton is their fav brand. Why is this?
> 
> Why don't these same people buy something else for a change?


I have a burton jacket and gloves and will freely admit that I like both. I don't have anything else burton, but that isn't really by design, just how it worked out. 

Burton sells the most because they are the most mainstream and most established. People hate on burton because its not cool to like the mainstream brand. I'm not expert on burton, but I'm sure some of their stuff is great and some isn't...just like any other brand.


----------



## rich hand (Mar 21, 2011)

I can understand the thing with new riders going for Burton. In New Zealand most of the boards sold are still Burton whether aimed at new riders or not but this maybe due to the small snowboard market.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

rich hand said:


> Burton sell more boards than anyone but people don't often admit that Burton is their fav brand. Why is this?
> 
> Why don't these same people buy something else for a change?


Just because something sells more than another does not mean it is better or more liked.

Most people on these forums are people who do some form of research on the brands they are buying, not just going out to their local Dick's or what have you and buying something made by Burton because it is the only board company they sell.

If your statement was true then Rebecca Black would be the best singer in the world due to her sales and views but she is not.

Long story short some people actually like Burton and a lot of people do not. Sadly most their sales are from people with either no experience in the sport and know nothing better because it is all they have ever seen at a store.

I personally have never ridden a Burton board but it is not due to quality, I just prefer to support smaller companies.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

I have some 09/10 Cartels that are awesome. I've had some issues (buckles, highback adjuster slipping). Nothing major. 

I have some pants from 10 or so years back that are still going strong. 

As for gripes, I bought a new pair of pants, they ripped, sent them back, got replacements, they ripped, got some vans...

All in all, Burton has the potential to make a good product, but some crappy products do come through.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Smokehaus said:


> If your statement was true then Rebecca Black would be the best singer in the world due to her sales and views but she is not.


Huh? Rebecca Black has more record sales than anyone else in the world?


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i don't dislike them but i would rather buy a board that will kill it on the hill for $350 than a board that does the same thing and requires special binding for $500+ and buy the also outrageously priced "special" bindings.

I don't mind buying from a big company cause i own a Nitro board.

I just don't buy Burton cause of their prices, however some thing i would buy from them would be the cobrashark bindings, they are actually good bindings for a decent price. if they price their stuff better i might be interested.

not that they matter all that much, but i never really dig their graphics.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Phenom said:


> Huh? Rebecca Black has more record sales than anyone else in the world?


I did not say pure sales I was including internet views but you are correct in the fact that she is not.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have always like Burton and continue to do so. I agree with Sook, I don't like their price-point boards and find their line-up to be superfluous. Jake Burton and his wife took the company back so let's see how things go


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Successful troll is successful.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Sure I like Burton, but it doesn't mean I'm not opened to other brands. I've only had two boards in my life, the first 2 years I bought a Salomon, then I bought a Custom v-rocker on sale at the end of last season for $260.00 What a deal and what difference that board made. It has made me into a better snowboarder that's for sure.

The ICS is awesome too, goes great with their Cartels which are very responsive and comfortable. 

I just buy my Burton stuff when it goes on Sale, I don't have to always have to get the newest shit.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Burton mittens are the shit!!!

I hate seeing every other board on the mountain Burton. Would I ever buy a Burton board. No.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I think I want a fish.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

zeeden said:


> I just buy my Burton stuff when it goes on Sale, I don't have to always have to get the newest shit.


This. Around here there seems to be a lot of Burton stuff left over after the season. There are some pretty good deals to get.

I do agree that at full price, there are a lot of better options for less money. I have some Burton stuff, my favorite being my [AK] jacket. As much as I love it, I would NEVER pay the 400+$ original price tag. Last season gear at 70% off, there's a deal.

I would buy a board if I find one with a good enough discount, not because it is a Burton.

When I told a non-snowboarder friend about my Burton bindings he seemed impressed... That's the only brand they know, and they seem to think that there is Burton and the rest...


----------



## braden (Feb 5, 2009)

I see a ton of even skilled riders rocking burton these days


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah my non-snowboarding friends look at my non-burton gear as if its worthless haha

Burton's done a good job of equating themselves with premier snowboarding to the general public's eye

but yeah as everyone's said, they have good stuff but charge more for it because they know they can get it from the people who don't know what's up. I, on the other hand, got my burton custom 2 or 3 seasons later, brand new, for around $120. 

I don't know if I'd get another burton board though, even at that price..I'd rather ride Nitro or Bataleon or something like that..maybe just cause I don't want to be a lil'mainstream bitch, but then again, not wanting to be a mainstream bitch seems to make me some type of bitch, nonetheless...its inevitable


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

my love for burton began when i was a noob, and continues to this day..but that love has evolved. I used to love it cause i wanted to fit in, "be cool" and have a burton board. when i first switched from my Sims to my tadashi, i automatically knew what all the hype was about with this brand.

but now there's a lot more choices. not sure whether 6 years ago there were as many companies available, or if i was just naive and never looked into it. Now that i'm more educated, I am able to consider all of the options and think about what is the best value for my money.

I think its just all the sportcheck boards and mass market backpacks, hoodies and everything else that you can get that turns some people off. I would still buy burton, i'm just more selective in what I chose now rather than just picking up any jacket, backpack or gloves just cause it has the logo on it. either way, their high end stuff is still really good. 

What I think will be really interesting, is if in a few years time, people will have the same hate on for lib tech. I see their stuff all over the hill now. People that can barely get onto chair lifts riding skate bananas..heck, i know people that would never set foot into the park or try buttering/presses that rock a banana. and they're getting pretty high up there in price point..my 0.02cents:cheeky4:


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

kayin said:


> What I think will be really interesting, is if in a few years time, people will have the same hate on for lib tech. I see their stuff all over the hill now. People that can barely get onto chair lifts riding skate bananas..heck, i know people that would never set foot into the park or try buttering/presses that rock a banana. and they're getting pretty high up there in price point..my 0.02cents:cheeky4:


I think the difference is that Lib Tech has not (yet) cut down on quality in order to offer boards at mainsrteam price in mainstream stores.

Now, if beginners want to learn on 600$ boards, who am I to judge?


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

SimonB said:


> I think the difference is that Lib Tech has not (yet) cut down on quality in order to offer boards at mainsrteam price in mainstream stores.
> 
> Now, if beginners want to learn on 600$ boards, who am I to judge?


ah, good point. BUT, i would counter that with, if a company wants to make things that EVERYONE can enjoy (i.e. don't have to have a PhD in snowboarding), then why develop a hate-on for ALL things associated with that company? Like if you don't like the cheap crap that burton makes, then just buy their expensive crap.

i suck at typing out my responses, this would be much more effective in a conversation. but here goes: i find it hard to have rational discussions with people that "hate hipsters" "hate brand names" etc..but really, that's what this society is about! yeah, so what if a beginner wants to learn on a banana? they heard it was "da bomb" and decided they liked the graphics. Cool! 
but what i'm thinking, is that the "hipsters" of snowboarding are going to start thinking that lib tech is too "mainstream" suddenly and want the next dope brand that only the "hardcores" know about (enter bataleon, NS, etc). I guess i'm just thinking that its only a matter of time before lib tech becomes a "sell out" company and we start reminiscing about the good ol days when we could ride their OG sticks and fell separated from the people that don't care 1/2 as much about the sport as we do.

Sorry for all the "" i don't use them as much in normal conversation, just find that emotion is hard to convey over the internet


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

> i suck at typing out my responses, this would be much more effective in a conversation. but here goes: i find it hard to have rational discussions with people that "hate hipsters" "hate brand names" etc..but really, that's what this society is about! yeah, so what if a beginner wants to learn on a banana? they heard it was "da bomb" and decided they liked the graphics. Cool!


Haha, hipsters are kind of different from snowboarding companies, because hipsters exude this air of "I'm so much cooler than you because I'm into X" or "I do Y," when in reality what they like/do is hardly unique, original, or even edgy.

I don't hate burton, and I'd be willing to try their stuff. But it just seems like other snowboarding companies have other stuff to offer. If there were any gripe I could point out about Burton I suppose it would be that they bank on advertising and sponsorships more than fronting whatever tech they have.

I would buy their stuff without much hesitation. I like some of their bindings, and their clothes are decent quality it seems.

All I have is Burton stomp pad though :laugh: It rawks


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

I would also like to raise awareness of the issue people bring up about Burton products breaking all the time. When you manufacture as many boards as Burton does, it's obvious that there will be a lot more broken products. If you compare their sales to that of Bataleon, I'm pretty sure Burton's are way higher. So when people say "NS is the best! Their stuff never breaks unlike Burton" what they are forgetting is how many people ride Burton. With such a large amount of Burton boards, there are way more boards to break, thus making it seem as though a lot of boards break. Sorry, I'm having a hard time explaining this. Here's an example with made up numbers.

Burton - 100, 000 sales - 100 boards broken
NS - 1000 sales - 1 board broken

See? Some people look at this and so "Burton sucks, more of their boards have broken than any other company." What they are forgetting is the amount of boards sold. The ratios of sales/broken boards are the same but it looks like NS boards break less as there are less broken boards in a season. 

Another thing people do is go for the cheaper Burton products.These products are designed for a certain skill range and the cheaper they are, the lower the skill range (usually). So when people go out and by Freestyles and attempt corks and multi-kinked rails with spin ons and off when the the bindings are designed for people just starting who can barely link turns, it's obvious that they will break.

What I do have against Burton is how they limit you from trying other companies. I really wanted to buy a Capita or Rome board this year but all my bindings were EST and I wasn't prepared to shell out an extra 250 for bindings. Especially here in Canada, where prices of everything are increased by 20%-30%. So in the end, buying a Burton board ended up being cheaper than a Capita or Rome simply because I didn't need new bindings. However, I guess any company is going to have some sort of way to insure customer fidelity. Like maybe K2 binding fit best on K2 boards?

I am a fan of Burton and have a 2011 Custom FV and a 2011 Nug along with 2011 Cartels, 2010 Triads, and soon, 2010 Exiles. Boots and jacket are Burton too (Moto boots and Noble Gentleman's Jacket).


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

cocolulu said:


> Haha, hipsters are kind of different from snowboarding companies, because hipsters exude this air of "I'm so much cooler than you because I'm into X" or "I do Y," when in reality what they like/do is hardly unique, original, or even edgy.


but that's not really what i'm trying to say..i'm saying that people that are "too cool to rock burton cause they've sold out" are the exact same as hipsters! well, maybe not the exact same, but similar idea..i use the term loosely. 

"i'm cooler than you, because i've heard of x-brand, or because i use anything other than burton." and that's what i see a lot of where the hate-on for burton comes from..not all of it, but just some of it.
so great, you now switch to lib tech, but then the "noobs" that i was talking about earlier now rock that shit..so now what?:dunno: haha you can't really be someone that doesn't follow a trend in this world because you can't prevent people from buying things in this world..so unless you make your own brand, not liking something because its mainstream ranks among the dumbest argument ever!

and come on people, if you created a snowboard company, chances are that you're in it to make money. to make money, you have to sell your products. to sell your products, you have to make it accessible to the most number of people possible. what was burton supposed to do? say no to hundreds of millions of dollars? would you do that? if i offered you 5million dollars, would you say no? probably not..i dunno..that's just the way i see it..:dunno:


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

haha its funny you guys mention this because im starting to not like lib tech as much, ever since the skate banana blew up...

but I guess they're still all american made which is dope, so they can't be as snow-morally 'bad' as Burton

ultimately, i want to ride whatever BurtonAvenger approves of and won't make fun of me for


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I rode a Burton Rental a few years ago...it was a plank. I do like their bindings though and have had some since i started owning my own stuff. 

Owned a pair of Burton Vent pants, they were quite hard wearing...and the pockets were just glorious to put your hands in. So soft and velvety....


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

some hate on lib tech because you see everyone and their mom on a skate banana

some hate on burton because some of their quality sucks and has cheap boards made in china but retails at higher prices AND everybody and their mom has one 

both companies are capable of making top of the line boards. but one of them hand craft their board in the USA, with as eco-friendly process as possible and introduces/experiment with new technologies that actually makes a difference on the mountain (not like EST which only makes you buy more of the same brand name)

finally, that whole ratio of boards between NS and Burton is BS. There is no way the ratio is the same between the two. Have you held a NS and Burton board side by side? You don't even need to ride them to realize NS is WAAY higher quality and better made & constructed.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Got some vintage burton red white and blue mitts several years ago from the thrift store for $3 and they are now sadly worn out. Thought that burton moved their manufacturing to a cheaper labor market. Ridden a couple of burton boards, malolo and something else?...they were meh. Imo, for what I want, there's better gear for about the same prices.


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

I've only ridden 3 snowboards, and 2 of them are Burtons,which I own. One was purchased new but discounted, the other was used in decent shape.
I'll freely admit that I like them.
I also like my AK shell and Pants.
Gore-tex will be expensive no matter who you buy it from .The shell I got online heavily discounted.The pants I bought retail at Burton in Bulington.
I would be interested in trying different brands.If only Mervin would fully wrap the edges........Or if I could buy goretex that wouldn't look like a clown suit.


----------



## [fly] (Feb 14, 2011)

I know I'm not the only one on here who can say that I probably wouldn't be snowboarding if it weren't for Burton.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Smokehaus said:


> Long story short some people actually like Burton and a lot of people do not. Sadly most their sales are from people with either no experience in the sport and know nothing better because it is all they have ever seen at a store.
> 
> I personally have never ridden a Burton board but it is not due to quality, I just prefer to support smaller companies.


Not picking on Smokehaus but I think this last part of his statement is a prime example of why people hate on Burton.
Here we have a blank statement; "Burton is only popular because of consumers how have no snowboarding experience or knowledge". But in your next statement you say that you have NEVER ridden one. So how can you talk about something you have NEVER tried for yourself?
It seems from my experience on this forum that most people who hate on Burton do so for similar reasons as that. "I've never ridden one but I just know they all suck....my friend told me.....I saw this guy...etc etc etc". 

Now I will admit I am a beginner still. When I decided I was ready to buy my first board Burton was the first company I looked at because its what I always heard about. BUT before I did buy one I actually did try to look into other companies. However, *from what I could find*, Burton's site is he only one that really broke anything down for the newbies. The rest read to me like, as someone so appropriately put it, I needed to have a PhD in snowboarding to know what I was looking at.

Lastly, from what I've seen from these other companies you've mentioned, most of their "better quality" (as some of you say) boards are labeled as Intermediate to Advanced. But if you are a beginner is that what you should be using/buying for your first board or should you get a lower quality board that you can still grow with until you are ready to purchase more advanced tech? Like people talk about NS on here being excellent quality. Thats great but which of their boards are targeted at beginners?

See my point?


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

legends6spd said:


> some hate on burton because some of their quality sucks and has cheap boards made in china


Just putting it out there that Burton boards are handmade in Austria. As are Rome boards.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Dioxin01 said:


> Just putting it out there that Burton boards are handmade in Austria. As are Rome boards.


Some boards are made there, some are made in Tunisia, some are made in China, soft goods come from Vietnam, India, Brazil, they're outsourced all over the world. FYI Rome is made in China.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Dioxin01 said:


> Just putting it out there that Burton boards are handmade in Austria. As are Rome boards.


Robot handmade


----------



## CKilger12 (Feb 14, 2011)

If and when I use their products..if I like them I will admit it....there is nothing wrong with liking a big company...the same crap happens in the skateboarding world.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

i dislike Burton because even in their top end products the Quality is not there. I have a pair of c60s with the carbon high back, the foam peels off the highback and there possible cracking with it.

like many said, its not like there stuff is 10x better than the competition. I would probably safely say their top end 600+ boards have the highest quality.

Another thing is their customer support is just the worst when trying to speak to someone for support.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Qball said:


> Robot handmade


Every board is hand made there's no automated process for making them yet but it's coming.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I like Analog gear, both the apparel and analog music equipment. Music is one of the reasons I started buying the apparel. 

I also like Burton socks and the camp hoodies.

I do not ride Burton boards, bindings or boots...


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

legends6spd said:


> finally, that whole ratio of boards between NS and Burton is BS. There is no way the ratio is the same between the two. Have you held a NS and Burton board side by side? You don't even need to ride them to realize NS is WAAY higher quality and better made & constructed.


Sorry that you didn't realize I was only using NS as an example of a smaller company. I cannot judge the quality of NS boards as I have never ridden one. So instead of saying NS I should've said "Smaller/lesser known snowboard company." My bad


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

Dioxin01 said:


> Sorry that you didn't realize I was only using NS as an example of a smaller company. I cannot judge the quality of NS boards as I have never ridden one. So instead of saying NS I should've said "Smaller/lesser known snowboard company." My bad


don't worry man. what i've gathered from being on this forum for a bit is that there's a lot of members with hard-ons for NS and hate-ons for burton...you'll get that in all forums. the car forum that i frequent has a hard-on for nissans and hate-on for honda. can't be helped


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Enigmatic said:


> haha its funny you guys mention this because im starting to *not like lib tech as much*, ever since the skate banana blew up...
> 
> but I guess they're still all american made which is dope, so they can't be as snow-morally 'bad' as Burton
> 
> ultimately, i want to ride whatever BurtonAvenger approves of and won't make fun of me for


I read they were wearing "Never Dummer" shirts at SIA or something. That took them a notch in my book. I was all set on a Gnu riders choice, or Lib TRS, but really the stories of them getting beat to shit very fast (my buddy has one that is gouged up) steered me elsewhere. I still want to try one though. I don't have any company allegiances. I will ride whatever


----------



## rich hand (Mar 21, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> Just because something sells more than another does not mean it is better or more liked.
> 
> Most people on these forums are people who do some form of research on the brands they are buying, not just going out to their local Dick's or what have you and buying something made by Burton because it is the only board company they sell.
> 
> ...


I am certainly not stating Burton are the best, just commenting on the perception of Burton on many who buy the brand. Right now I am most happy with Endeavour, Flow and DC


----------



## rich hand (Mar 21, 2011)

Snowboarding is a sport but also an art and therefore it is also about discovery. Mainstream is NO discovery. This is why the well tuned snowboarder wants something a different.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Soul06 said:


> But in your next statement you say that you have NEVER ridden one. So how can you talk about something you have NEVER tried for yourself?


You must of gotten my post mixed up with someone elses. All I said was that I like to support smaller companies, I never said anything about Burton's quality because as you just stated I have never ridden one of their boards.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

rich hand said:


> Snowboarding is a sport but also an art and therefore it is also about discovery. Mainstream is NO discovery. This is why the well tuned snowboarder wants something a different.


Art? Whatever I want a snowboard that's going to fucking perform if it's a Burton cool if it's a Lamar awesome. Cut through the marketing bullshit and there's plenty of reason to not buy from any brand.


----------



## dmcdmc (Mar 10, 2011)

burton has great marketing (and they should since they have more money than other companies). Their boards feel very good, though they are relatively overpriced.

The only beef I have with burton is with their jackets (none of them have hand gaiters). I also don't like how they've ignored the standard 4 hole pattern on boards...for this reason I will never own a burton board.

It is very smart of them to force people to get a B board and bindings however...because of this I see burton as being similar to apple...completely proprietary and therefore mostly undesirable


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd like to get a GNU or Lib Tech board someday. Their tech seems really interesting, although sometimes I have a hard time matching up the board I want with the size I want (I'm rather small).

What irks me a bit about GNU and Lib Tech is all their marketing speak. This board has C2, this one doesn't, this is BTX, this is C2 BTX, this is magnetraction. I wish companies would just say what their crap is... mixed profile, gullwing profile, serrated sidecut. It would just sound so much less cheesy. Asymmetric sidecut sounds so much cooler than SKDFNS247ONE!!


----------



## ChrisMB (Nov 17, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Art? Whatever I want a snowboard that's going to fucking perform if it's a Burton cool if it's a Lamar awesome. Cut through the marketing bullshit and there's plenty of reason to not buy from any brand.


QFT, this is exactly how it should be.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Smokehaus said:


> You must of gotten my post mixed up with someone elses. All I said was that I like to support smaller companies, I never said anything about Burton's quality because as you just stated I have never ridden one of their boards.


Think you misunderstood what I was saying. True you never actually said they were poor quality. But I was talking about how you associated their success with uninformed consumers and newcomers. However it seems you are implying that their success has nothing to do with them producing quality boards/products by saying that.




dmcdmc said:


> burton has great marketing (and they should since they have more money than other companies). Their boards feel very good, though they are relatively overpriced.
> 
> The only beef I have with burton is with their jackets (none of them have hand gaiters). I also don't like how they've ignored the standard 4 hole pattern on boards...for this reason I will never own a burton board.
> 
> It is very smart of them to force people to get a B board and bindings however...because of this I see burton as being similar to apple...completely proprietary and therefore mostly undesirable


I agree with most of your statement but don't think the apple statement is all that accurate. Apple makes proprietary gear that is HIGHLY sought after.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

*Nsfw*


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

baconzoo said:


>


Would have been funnier if it was original and not a clear rip-off of the Evo vs iPhone video. That and if the creator didn't exaggerate quite so much lol


----------



## ThePhazon (Feb 21, 2010)

I like Burton and I love my Custom V-Rocker and my Cartel ESTs. Their boards are overpriced but I got mine on sale last year so to me it was a really good deal. I don't understand the people who like or dislike Burton based on the name alone, it makes no sense to me. I like Burton and will continue to buy their products should I actually be interested in one of their products. Having said that my next board will be a Never Summer, but it has nothing to do with Burton.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

could someone please explain to me how burton boards are so overpriced?


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

why is nike more expensive than brooks? why is apple more expensive than pc? why is sony more expensive than panasonic? 

a lot of time, you're paying for the name. burton has spent years getting their name out, making an image for themselves by recruiting the best riders, putting the "best" tech into their boards. if you ride a burton board, you will understand why its so expensive. just as if when you ride a lib tech board,NS, etc you understand why its expensive. is it the best on the market? probably not. but neither are the other brands that i listed. but you pay for the name. you pay for the "prestige."


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

I guess I should have worded that differently. The argument that burton is overpriced is stupid. prove it. Show me, comparing boards from other manufactuers, comparing boards with similar tech.. .how they are overpriced. How many different price-points does burton have in their line? How many $400 or under? over ten. Maybe everyone should start hating on lib for being so 'overpriced'


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

OHHHH!!!!!!! i get what your saying!! haha sorry, my bad


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

I wasn't very clear, but your point about brand recognition was valid.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

idshred said:


> I guess I should have worded that differently. The argument that burton is overpriced is stupid. prove it. Show me, comparing boards from other manufactuers, comparing boards with similar tech.. .how they are overpriced. How many different price-points does burton have in their line? How many $400 or under? over ten. Maybe everyone should start hating on lib for being so 'overpriced'


I was actually thinking the same. I was looking at other boards and they all seem (the higher tech boards that is) to be in the same price range +/- $50-$100. Yeah Burton has a few that roll into the $700 and up range but thats only like 3 of their boards. Every other company that I see people brag about sell at least a couple of boards in the $500 to $600 range just like Burton does


----------

